# Hit by ice storm



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i woke up this morning to scanner going nuts @ about 5:30 AM funny things can happen in an hour. I had got up @ 4:30 AM to check the conditions and all was dry, fell back to sleep, and like i said was woken up by my scanner. Went out salting by 6:00 AM and was done salting by 9:30 AM anyway here are some pic's i took of a few unfortunate drivers.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

There is an infrared laser device you mount to your mirror hooked up to a display, it reads/displays the air temp and the ground temp. when the ground temp gets to 32* a warning light pops on. They should consider putting a system in cars for the idiots that drive like its Summer when the road is ice.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I had to drop my wife off at work and they shut down Southbound I-75 in Bay City b/c the big rigs could not get up the overpasses, it's funny to say that i was passing cars @ 30 MPH on a 70 MPH Highway. anyway it's just about all melted now and supposed to change over to snow tonight they say 2" - 4" .


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

Yea the roads were pretty nasty this morning, side roads were terrible. My dads boss was on the news at noon, he was on N. union and monitor this morning, and couldnt make it up the over pass. Hope all this snow sticks!payup


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Talk about idiots on the road in the morning, when we have freezing rain or heavy snow.
I worked night shift ambulance in Cleveland for 8 years. They drive in the morning with total disregard for weather conditions. _Gotta get to __work,hit the snooze button 5 times, now I am late_. In a big City one dip SH can screwup the whole highway for 5 miles,making everyone late! If the helicopters could fly in that weather they would be on TV.


----------

